# Breastfeeding foods



## equinurse (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi-which foods should I concentrate on while nursing? I had been vegetarian for 20 yrs and began eating fish almost 2 yrs ago. Need foods that increase milk production as I have a hard time making enough when I pump when I am back at work.

Thank you!!

Margie


----------



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

I've heard oatmeal can help increase your supply!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Quinoa is a complete protein that is also known to increase milk production. It's a grain that you cook like rice or barley. Slightly nutty taste.
hth
Suzy


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

THere are many nourishing herbs and foods that will promote supply. Dark, leafy greens are a place to start. Brewing an infusion of blessed thistle, nettles, red raspberry leaf tea, fennel and fenugreek will boost your supply for sure. Oatmeal is a great food, but has never been conclusively linked to boosting the supply, neither has hops. In general though, go for whole grains (like quinoa, oats, barley), good quality fats and lots of dark greens. A good diet will ensure a good supply. If you actually need a galactagogue (which you may not) try the infusion I mentioned. Works wonders.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

If you want lots and lots of ideas for things to try, check out the book Mother Food for Breastfeeding Mothers by Hilary Jacobson. I really liked it and I don't even have supply issues!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here's some info for you from my book:

Healthy Diet for Lactation

Adequate nutrients and calories are just as important while breastfeeding as during pregnancy. Although you may be anxious to lose weight, this is not the time to diet. Don't worry - the weight will come off naturally if you continue to eat a whole foods diet and get regular exercise.
Fats are essential to nourish your baby's brain as it continues to develop. Foods like nuts, seeds, avocados, omega-3-enriched or organic eggs will supply you with essential fatty acids for your infant. It is crucial that you consume a regular source of vitamin B12 as that nutrient is commonly deficient in pregnant and lactating women*2*. Drink plenty of water to stay hydrated and support your milk production. A good practice is to drink water or herbal tea as you nurse your baby.
Nutrient-dense foods and herbs can help encourage a plentiful breastmilk supply (e.g. carrots, dark green leafy vegetables, nettle, parsley, quinoa, red raspberry leaf, sweet potatoes, and watercress.*3* Certain herbs, like fennel seeds, may help alleviate colic in baby. See Teas and Tonics for breastfeeding tea blends or try Traditional Medicinals® Mother's Milk Tea.

And here are a few recipes:

Creamy Greens Smoothie
This smoothie surprises everyone because it tastes so good. You really don't taste the kale at all. This is an excellent snack while breastfeeding because the greens help to increase milk production. Use nutritional yeast flakes fortified with vitamin B12.

1/2 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup light coconut milk
1 banana, sliced and frozen
2 to 3 kale leaves
2 teaspoons nutritional yeast flakes

Place ingredients in blender and puree until smooth.

Makes 1 to 2 servings

Note: 1 cup pineapple-coconut juice can be substituted for pineapple juice and coconut milk.

Nursing Tea
Fenugreek stimulates milk flow. Red raspberry and nettle supply calcium and other minerals and vitamins. Fennel increases milk production and helps to prevent colic or indigestion in baby.

1 teaspoon fenugreek seeds (optional)
1 teaspoon dried red raspberry leaves
1 teaspoon dried nettle leaves
1 teaspoon fennel seeds

Place herbs in heatproof jar. Pour 2 cups boiling water over herbs. Cover and steep 15 minutes.

Makes 2 cups

High-Protein Porridge
This cereal is a good source of minerals and B vitamins, as well as protein.

1/3 cup quinoa
1/3 cup millet
1/3 cup amaranth
5 cups water
Pinch sea salt
1/4 cup flax or sesame seeds, ground
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon or cardamom (optional)

Rinse quinoa. Place grains, water, and sea salt in heavy-bottomed pot. Bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered 25 to 30 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent cereal from sticking to bottom of pan. Stir in ground seeds and spices.

Makes 4 servings

Sesame-Carrot Quinoa Pilaf

1 cup quinoa, rinsed and drained
2 cups water
1 carrot, shredded
Pinch sea salt
2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds
2 teaspoons toasted sesame oil

Place quinoa in pan over medium-low heat. Toast quinoa, stirring constantly, until aromatic, about 5 minutes. Add water, carrot, and salt. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 20 minutes, or until water is absorbed. Add sesame seeds and oil and fluff gently with a fork to combine.

Makes 4 to 6 servings

"Cream" of Watercress Soup
This light, lemony soup is an excellent meal during early labor and postpartum.

2 tablespoons butter or olive oil
2 tablespoons flour (any kind)
2 cups vegetable stock
1 bunch watercress, chopped (about 4 cups)
1/2 cup raw cashews
1 1/2 cups water
1 tablespoon lemon juice
Sea salt and black pepper to taste

Heat butter or olive oil in pan over medium heat. Stir in flour. Add stock and watercress. Cover and cook 5 to 10 minutes, or until watercress is wilted. Place cashews in blender and grind to powder. Add water and lemon juice. Puree until smooth. Add watercress mixture and puree with cashew mixture. You will have to do this in at least two batches. Return soup to pan. Season to taste and reheat if necessary.

Makes 4 to 6 servings

Note: 1 1/2 cups light cream or milk can be substituted for cashews and water.

Sea Vegetable Soup
This nourishing soup is excellent postpartum to replenish your mineral supply. In many Asian countries, this type of soup is traditionally served the first week after childbirth. I have substituted tempeh for the fish that is usually included. The beneficial enzymes and bacteria in the tempeh and miso will help to prevent yeast-related problems like thrush. This soup is excellent during cold and flu season, or anytime you need a vitamin and mineral boost.

8 ounces tempeh, diced
1 clove garlic, minced (optional)
2 carrots, thinly sliced
1/2 cup hiziki, wakame, or arame, crushed, or 1/4 cup Sea Veg Mix
4 cups water or vegetable stock
1 cup chopped kale, spinach, or other leafy green
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
1 tablespoon miso
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley or cilantro

Place tempeh, garlic, carrots, sea vegetables, and water or stock in a soup pot. Cover and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes, or until carrots are tender. Stir in greens and ginger. Simmer 3 to 5 minutes, or until greens are tender. Remove from heat. Stir in miso. Add a little sea salt or soy sauce if desired. Sprinkle cilantro or parsley over soup.

Makes 4 servings


----------

